# Make up tutorial from a taiwanese magazine



## geeko (Apr 5, 2008)

I am a sucker for beauty and make up magazines and i always hoard them up.

I particularly love this taiwanese magazine by the name of queen magazine in english or Nu Ren Wo Zhui Da in chinese. It provides many make up tips.

I would just like to share one make up tutorial in the 2006 winter edition of this mag with all u girls. (yes, i keep my magazines). Hope u girls enjoy.
I've translated the instructions from mandarin to english.

the look






The eye make up


----------

